# ?

## 365

!
!    ,       (/  ..).
 ,       ,  , , . // -  ,    ,   .

 , ..

----------

,    .

-   ?   ,      .

----------



----------


## Arhimed0

, , ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,       (/  ..).


-      
"   25      .    " ))))

----------


## Arhimed0

> (/  ..).





> ,       ,  , , .


           ?

----------


## room111

,   .        QR       .      .   .  , , , ,  QR

----------

